# Winter tires or all seasons?



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i plan on driving my cruze all year round when i get it. but im still debating weather to spend that extra bit of money for winter tires or just keep the all seasons. dont really want to spend that extra money if i dont need to. i know this isnt an awd car but i dont think itll have too many problems.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely get winter tires. The main issue with winter driving is stopping, not moving. It won't matter if you have AWD if you can't stop properly. AWD can move easier in snow but stopping won't be affected weather you're AWD, FWD, RWD. A good set of winter tires is what you need. That and good driving skills.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I completely agree, extreme weather conditions are really dangerous for the car. So one might as well consider the tyre options intact as they ae the key elements on the road. Besides, driving potential i think you should opt for correct tyres for the right season.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

It depends on how much you plan on driving to be honest. I wouldn't invest in winter tires if you only drive a few miles a day.


----------



## kill (Aug 13, 2010)

dystedd is right, it depends on how much you'll actually drive but if I were you, I would get those winter tires, safety is just never too much!


----------



## Machida (Aug 16, 2010)

If you have the money right now then you could buy it now but if you don’t then just buy it until winter when winter is near.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Winter tires can be bought for very cheap now. It doesn't make sense not to get them even if you only drive a few miles a day. Doesn't matter how short or long you drive. An accident can happen anywhere. Buying winter tires is usually a lot cheaper than paying for repairs on your car.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I think generally speaking winter tires are the way to go, but you shouldn't just buy them if it doesn't make sense for your individual vehicle. Some cars/all purpose tires can handle the winter just fine to be honest.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for all the replies. im most likely going to get winter tires. i dont think its worth the risk. especially since its going to be a brand new car.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

My insurance company offers me a discount if I have winter tires on the vehicle. Some provinces here in Canada have also begun passing regulation that winter tires are mandatory.


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*All Season or Snow Tires?*

Good points all. Need more information like snowfall in your area, winter temperature range, typical road gradients, etc. All Season tires seem to work ok if you have light snowfalls (a few inches or so). Much more and you need the traction snows provide. Tire compounds are very important. Snows are "softest" so they work best (ie sipes grab the road) in really chilly areas. Trade off is tire wear. Be mindful that a set of four snows extends the life of your summer tires so there is some payoff. We've used four snows on our vehicles (2007 Subaru Outback and 2000 Ford F-150 since new). Quebec, i believe, mandates winters between November and April.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

You need to tell us where you live for us to give you a good answer. 

I have driven the stock goodyear assurance tires in sleet and light snow and it was fine. I have not driven it in deep snow yet.


----------

